# has anyone had success with hypnotism or accupunture



## bigbadbelly (Jan 21, 2010)

anyone have any success with either of these for relief of IBS or is it a waste of time?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BBB Welcome Nothing zaps my gut pain (not even narcotics) like hypno.I used this program: http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkYou can find out more about Hypno by reading the informational threads at the top of our CBT & Hypno forum found here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9Sorry I have not tried accupuncture.All the best


----------



## bigbadbelly (Jan 21, 2010)

are you serious? Hypmotism really worked for you? I have been told that many people get great results but I was skepitcal. I think i would be more likely to go with hypmotism than auupunture but i am at the point now to try anything that will give me relief. thx for the response.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is a webpage with the summary of the research.http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.htmlIt doesn't work for everyone, but for some (to most) people it can be quite effective. I would either seek out a home system done by someone that has worked a lot with IBS patients or a hypnotherapist that has trained specifically in the protocols designed to treat IBS. Avoid people who are pretty sure they can come up with something even though all their training is for something else.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have tried both Hypnotism and Acupuncture,they did not help me but i would say to give them a try,i would do anything to try and ease my symptoms.


----------



## shepherdteeth (Dec 22, 2008)

I was wondering about acupuncture and massage therapy actually. The acupuncture was recommended by my doctor as something to experiment with for general issues, but not IBS specific. I wonder how sticking needles in your muscles could have a positive effect on your gut.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I tried acupuncture once for my eczema. It did nothing. Others have had great results. There are also yoga positions that are reputed to be great for GI issues. Who knows? You can only try and see.Mark


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

acupuncture failed for me, i could not lie on that recliner chair for more than 10 minutes, i kept feelin the need to go to the toileti tried to relax, tellin myself i didn't need to go but the anxiety was too much for meas soon as the session was over i would run straight to the toilet, felt more relaxed when on the toilet than i did durin the acupuncture







it's like my ibs hates me, i be fine in the house don't really go to the toilet and don't really have problems with C or D (maybe the odd time if i was drinkin alcohol) but as soon as i step out the door i have to run for the nearest toilet, then i be fine for about half an hour then have to go again







i've been gettin a lot of pains recently which are makin me feel even more uncomfortable, some times i find it hard to walk from bein in pain that much, i might go get it checked out


----------

